# ► Fly River Turtle / PNT Albums - Oct update



## pisces

my PNT almost 2 and half years now, from 55G change to 130 G ....
while i got him he is only 3" 1/2 inch and now he is almost 6" ,, he love swimming and eatting pellet , very friendly with my cichlids! he only dont like royal pleco, dont know why?? he like hide corner sometime, and crazy eatting and close the eye have sleep!! i really love him!!


----------



## King-eL

Nice PNT. Any chance you planning on selling that fire eel and clown knife?


----------



## pisces

King-eL said:


> Nice PNT. Any chance you planning on selling that fire eel and clown knife?


thks, i am not sell my clown knife and fire eel, they are 14" and 17 ",,,,,,
but if u want fire eel, i can give u some information,,,


----------



## m_class2g

nice pnt! looks very healthy!


----------



## snow

Great looking FRT. I really like your tank...such a interesting group of fish. It wont work forever but it's cool you have fish like cories with more monster fish.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks

should of bought the on e i had King-el


----------



## gmachine19

Thats a really nice looking FRT!


----------



## pisces

thks guy,, there is few more today! and a close shot!! so cute!
















said HI...  BCA member!


----------



## pisces

turtle hose.... only him , if others cichlid enter, he will mad 









this is too small for him, cant enter!









fly ... fly fly!!!!

































looking pellet,,


----------



## Bensonga

very cute...best collection i see for FNT with other cichlid!
how long u have he ? does he will bit the cichlid ?
he look very enjoy there,, thks for sharing!


----------



## Eartheater

Wow. Love the turtle. Seems like you got one of every fish in there with it.


----------



## pisces

Bensonga said:


> very cute...best collection i see for FNT with other cichlid!
> how long u have he ? does he will bit the cichlid ?
> he look very enjoy there,, thks for sharing!


thks Benson, i got him almost 2 and half years now, he is very friendly with my cichlid, he like hide the "Turtle house " with the eel , and he not picky for the food, i only feed him pellet, he love to eat! sometime i gave him spawn, but he like bit my plaste plant,  that why i need change sometime , 
there is about 2 years ago video , u can see he still shy , 
http://s597.photobucket.com/albums/t...0.flv&newest=1


----------



## pisces

Eartheater said:


> Wow. Love the turtle. Seems like you got one of every fish in there with it.


yes, i always want make my owen Aquarium collection,,, i have 4 tanks so far.
they all okie , little fight sometime, but not damage or kill others,,
i have arow / clown knife / clown loach / Fire eel / Royal pleco / red spot servum / kinghong parrot / Hifin shark / Frontosa Cichlid / Blue Cobalt Cichlid / upside down cat fish/ FRT .....other cichlid


----------



## RTG

very nice tank , and the pig nose tutle too!
look like lots people have it now!


----------



## Koi.keeper

Cute PNT..my frd has 1 in Taiwan  very interesting to watch


----------



## pisces

Koi.keeper said:


> Cute PNT..my frd has 1 in Taiwan  very interesting to watch


thks guys, i will take more pics later for sharing!


----------



## pisces

try feed him a shrimp! but i dont feed shrimp often, worry he dont like eat pellet.. then like eat shrimp!!


----------



## pisces

snow said:


> Great looking FRT. I really like your tank...such a interesting group of fish. It wont work forever but it's cool you have fish like cories with more monster fish.


thks! snow,,


----------



## pisces

gmachine19 said:


> Thats a really nice looking FRT!


thks,gmachine
i will upload more pic too!


----------



## DavidDon

very cute pnt. and lots cichlids in yours tank,look like good together, i really like your set up,, take more pic on the future!
thks for sharing,


----------



## pisces

DavidDon said:


> very cute pnt. and lots cichlids in yours tank,look like good together, i really like your set up,, take more pic on the future!
> thks for sharing,


thks, david..


----------



## newfie

Your tank and fish look very nice, keep up the nice work.


----------



## jimmyNG

very cute FRT, all the fish look very happy and beautiful your tank!


----------

